# Freddie Pickles Bear. Wild and Free running through the hills and forever in our hearts.



## Freddie Bear (6 mo ago)




----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Freddie Pickles Bear - what a name to suit his personality and yes I agree that's he's so handsome..! I'm so so sorry for your loss and for all the pain you're going through... I hope that you will find some peace and comfort sharing memories of Freddie here... Rest in Peace Freddie Pickles Bear ❤


----------



## mariartist (9 mo ago)

I’m sorry for your loss. His pictures put a smile on my face though I’m sad he’s no longer here, but thank you for sharing. That picture of him with his head out the car window is everything. 💔


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's pretty obvious how beloved your boy was and always will be. Thank you for sharing the photos and thoughts, he just sounds like the quintessential Golden. He sure was lucky to end up in your home and you all certainly couldn't have been any luckier. My heart goes out to you and your family... I am so sorry your time was too short, it's never really long enough. For me, the photo is the one with his head on your shoulder driving... makes my eyes burn. Godspeed Freddie.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful Golden boy in spirit and body and most of us understand the pain of saying goodbye. You will always miss him but it won't always hurt this badly.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 😢


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Freddie. He was everything a Golden Retriever should be.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Freddie Bear said:


> View attachment 895063
> 
> View attachment 895064
> 
> ...


I’m so very sorry for your loss. I absolutely love these photos. It’s so good you all shared this love and so sad he left you too soon. I hope memories of your times together give you some peace and smiles.


----------



## MeganR (Jul 3, 2019)

Beautiful tribute to him. He radiates love and joy in the photos you posted.

Looks like you gave him an amazing life. His head out of the car window was priceless. It looks you both knew how to really enjoy the moments that you had together.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Such a beautiful and heartfelt tribute. He - no doubtably was the most loved and amazing soul.
Thank you for sharing this with the forum. I feel your heartache and wish you peace during this difficult time. Prayers - that in the future memories turn into smiles instead of tears. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Freddie Bear (6 mo ago)

Thank you all so much, today marks one month and I’m still pretty devastated. I relive it but lately I’m trying hard to remember the love, he was so perfect.


----------



## Freddie Bear (6 mo ago)




----------

